# Biocube 14 saltwater setup



## bucfan (Nov 13, 2009)

I have a Biocube 14 system I have used for a year for freshwater fish. I prefer the look and feel of a coral marine setup with 2-3 small fish and want to make the switch. My questions are:

1. Is my 14 gallon tank ok to switch to a saltwater setup. I know the answer is bigger is better but my wife will not allow a bigger tank. I just don't want to do it if it will result in a bad experience.

2. How do I switch out the system? Do I dispose all the filtration system including the biological balls? Also since I will have live rock do I need the bioballs?

3. Should I rinse out the aquarium with tap water once I have removed all the stuff prior to placing sand and live rock? 

4. The local coral store advised they can get me started on my cycle quicker by giving me some of their established water. Is this true and right to do?


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

1.) I run a few nano tanks. They are hard at first but once you get a feel for how YOUR tank runs its pretty simple. 

2.) I personally wouldn't use the bio balls but it doesn't mean you cant use them. As for filter media again, you can replace it if you want.....or you can just wash it.

3.) I would, just to make sure the tank was in good condition

4.) sure, but i wouldent do it. Do you know all paramaters of the tank they plan to donate water from?

When i start new tanks i always use 50% of my established tanks water to fill the new tank. I do this for two reasons. reason 1: it helps the cycle. reason 2: It's a fast way to do a water-change :-D


----------



## nina-zh (Jul 23, 2010)

1. Is my 14 gallon tank ok to switch to a saltwater setup. I know the answer is bigger is better but my wife will not allow a bigger tank. I just don't want to do it if it will result in a bad experience.

I think you should consider to use other kinds of aquarium tools to help you to contral the environment of you tank 

Such as aquarium thermometer to test the temperature,use salinity refractometer to test the salinity of water ,so that your marine live in a comfortable environment and away from illness....

Contact detail: 
Tel:+852-66536346
MSN& Email:[email protected]


----------

